# 625 RF reception



## project86 (Feb 16, 2006)

I apologize in advance if this has been discussed a million times already, I tried a search but didn't find anything.

I've successfully split my 2nd TV signal so it is running into my bedroom as well as the garage. Both are about equal distance from the receiver which is in the living room. Both TV's are Philips brand, so I can just shuttle my #2 remote back and forth without changing anything (I obviously only use 1 TV at a time). 

The problem is that the RF signal won't reach into the garage. It does OK in the bedroom which is probably around 30-40 feet away from the receiver, through some walls. But from the garage, which is a very similar distance, I get nothing. I don't know if it is because of the heavy duty door/walls that seperate the garage from the house for insulation (it's an unfinished garage) or just the angles, or what. 

I've tried tweaking the antenna on the Dish box, but nothing helps. Is there any sort of cheap RF repeater or booster that anybody is aware of? I searched a little but couldn't find anything under $50 which is way above my budget for connecting the TV in the garage. It would be nice for it to be stronger in the bedroom too, as I sometimes have to hold the remote up high to get it to work.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

Try running a coax from the ant. input to a location in between the two locations. and put the ant on the end of the coax. Also try and get the ant. as high as u can.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Put a splitter on each end, and get another one of those UHF remote antennas for the other remote end. Close to the receiver - you need 2 6-12 inch coax, one from the TV2 RF, the other from the UHF remote.


----------



## project86 (Feb 16, 2006)

scooper said:


> Put a splitter on each end, and get another one of those UHF remote antennas for the other remote end. Close to the receiver - you need 2 6-12 inch coax, one from the TV2 RF, the other from the UHF remote.


Maybe I'm a bit slow, but I have no idea what you are talking about.... Can you put it in terms a 4th grader could understand? Maybe a "slow" 4th grader?

Thanks


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok - 
needed - 2 RF coax splitters. Put one at each end on the "1" side. At the 625 end, take a short piece of coax from the TV2 RF output and another from the UHF remote antenna and connect them to the splitter. Now , on the remote end of the splitter - have another piece of coax going on to the TV2. On the other, put the UHF remote antenna.


----------



## project86 (Feb 16, 2006)

OK, I think I get it. I would basically be relocating the antenna to be close to the TV instead of being on the 625. But I have 2 TV's, so I guess I'd need to pick up another antenna, and 3 splitters total. Unless of course the coax will act as an antenna on it's own. Does that make sense?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You got it . But don't count on the coax acting as another antenna. You can find extras at some dish retailer sites - www.dishdepot.com is one site I that I saw one on.


----------



## project86 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hmmm, I wonder why not. Is there some type of conversion going on in that little antenna? Or is it just an extension of the metal thing inside the coax cable?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

There is a diagram and some suggestions at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/uhfextend.htm


----------

